# "Vacation," Wally World set in what city?



## Tele-TV

I have kind of a strange question. I searched Google, but nothing. And I don't own the movie. Anyways...

1. Can anyone please be so kind to tell me where the Wally World park is set/or suppose to set, in the movie?
-- Like they ever mention at least the words "Los Angeles" in the movie?

I know they filmed the Wally World portion at SF Magic Mountain in Valencia, CA.

Thanks.


----------



## sigma1914

They never actually say where it is in the movie, just that it's across the country.


----------



## Tele-TV

^^

Thanks sigma "you Jerk."  Your very unreliable. 

That's what I thought. I'm trying to pick out an 80's t-shirt for my dear brother in law's 80's themed b-day party coming up.

I decided on this one. Probably the ringer style shirt.

http://t-shirts.cafepress.com/item/family-truckster-white-tshirt/61717867


----------



## sigma1914

I like this one: http://www.zazzle.com/walley_world_classic_logo_tee_tshirt-235607050964856680


----------



## xzi

It is Los Angeles in the movie, the trip is from Chicago to LA based on a few things... including the computerized "map" he uses at the beginning


----------



## Tele-TV

sigma1914 said:


> I like this one: http://www.zazzle.com/walley_world_classic_logo_tee_tshirt-235607050964856680


That ones nice. They have a shirt like the one you linked to, but with Marty Moose wearing a red shirt.



xzi said:


> It is Los Angeles in the movie, the trip is from Chicago to LA based on a few things... including the computerized "map" he uses at the beginning


Thanks for clarifying that for me. " Don't eat the Truckster Rusty, " lol.

All 3 of us have great taste in movies.


----------



## cmtar

Six Flags Magic Mountain was used as Wally World. The Revolution (aka Whipper Snapper) and Colossus (aka Screamy Meemy) were used in the film also.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

As others have said, no definitive location was given, but if you look at the postcards in the credit sequence, it seems that the family is going to follow old Route 66 by taking I-40 from Chicago to California, then switching to I-15. There are a few postcards that stray a little bit from that path but not very far. I noticed the dinosaurs in Cabazon, CA (which would have been out of their way by about 40 miles) in one post card.


----------



## cmtar

Six Flags Magic Mountain WAS used for Wally World. Also just because they showed a route on the map in the move does not mean they actually drove that exact route. Also used some in the series 'King of Queens', in the opening for the old show 'Step by Step', 'Encino Man','Rollercoaster', 'Entourage', 'My Life', 'The Living Body', 'Space Cowboys', 'This is Spinal Tap', 'True Romance', 'Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park', 'Zapped!', 'Who wants to be a superhero', 'Wayout games', and Jojo's video "baby It's you".


----------



## SayWhat?

Stuart Sweet said:


> I noticed the dinosaurs ...


I didn't noticed much other than Christie Brinkley.


----------



## Christopher Gould

i always thought that in the opening credits of Married with Children. You see the family truckster coming on to the interstate.


----------



## BattleZone

Wagon Queen Family Truckster


----------



## dettxw

cmtar said:


> Six Flags Magic Mountain WAS used for Wally Word. Also just because they showed a route on the map in the move does not mean they actually drove that exact route. Also used some in the series 'King of Queens', in the opening for the old show 'Step by Step', 'Encino Man','Rollercoaster', 'Entourage', 'My Life', 'The Living Body', 'Space Cowboys', 'This is Spinal Tap', 'True Romance', 'Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park', 'Zapped!', 'Who wants to be a superhero', 'Wayout games', and Jojo's video "baby It's you".


_Growing Pains_ opening credits used a shot of Magic Mountain with water added in front to make it look like a lakefront park.



Stuart Sweet said:


> As others have said, no definitive location was given, but if you look at the postcards in the credit sequence, it seems that the family is going to follow old Route 66 by taking I-40 from Chicago to California, then switching to I-15. There are a few postcards that stray a little bit from that path but not very far. I noticed the dinosaurs in Cabazon, CA (which would have been out of their way by about 40 miles) in one post card.


Didn't they also show a postcard from The Mystery Spot in Michigan's UP?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

dettxw said:


> _Growing Pains_ opening credits used a shot of Magic Mountain with water added in front to make it look like a lakefront park.
> 
> Didn't they also show a postcard from The Mystery Spot in Michigan's UP?


Quite possible, but unfamiliar as I am with the frozen north, I didn't notice it on a recent rewatching.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

BattleZone said:


> Wagon Queen Family Truckster


Or perhaps a grossly reconfigured Ford LTD Station Wagon...?

Correction....a Ford "Country Squire" Station Wagon...the fake wood vinyl coloring on the sides is a give-away....


----------



## dettxw

dettxw said:


> Didn't they also show a postcard from The Mystery Spot in Michigan's UP?





Stuart Sweet said:


> Quite possible, but unfamiliar as I am with the frozen north, I didn't notice it on a recent rewatching.


The wonders of Netflix...


----------



## dettxw

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Or perhaps a grossly reconfigured Ford LTD Station Wagon...?
> 
> Correction....a Ford "Country Squire" Station Wagon...the fake wood vinyl coloring on the sides is a give-away....


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagon_Queen_Family_Truckster


----------



## Tele-TV

cmtar said:


> Six Flags Magic Mountain WAS used for Wally World. Also just because they showed a route on the map in the move does not mean they actually drove that exact route. Also used some in the series 'King of Queens', in the opening for the old show 'Step by Step', 'Encino Man','Rollercoaster', 'Entourage', 'My Life', 'The Living Body', 'Space Cowboys', 'This is Spinal Tap', 'True Romance', 'Kiss Meets the Phantom of the Park', 'Zapped!', 'Who wants to be a superhero', 'Wayout games', and Jojo's video "baby It's you".


I remember the opening sequence of Step by Step with the digitzed water over the parking lot.

I also remember the movie 3 Ninjas at High Noon at Mega [Magic] Mountain, being another time the park was used for filming.



SayWhat? said:


> I didn't noticed much other than Christie Brinkley.


They were showing the movie today on [Travel Channel HD] with a huge stupid a**! bug on the screen.



Christopher Gould said:


> i always thought that in the opening credits of Married with Children. You see the family truckster coming on to the interstate.


Your right about that. I always remebered seeing the Truckster.

In the link below, see the contribution from Alexander FarFan (3rd pink box).

http://www.fast-rewind.com/trivia_vacation.htm



dettxw said:


> _Growing Pains_ opening credits used a shot of Magic Mountain with water added in front to make it look like a lakefront park.
> 
> You mean "Step by Step."
> 
> Didn't they also show a postcard from The Mystery Spot in Michigan's UP?


EVERYONE: Thanks for all your help.


----------



## dettxw

SayWhat? said:


> I didn't noticed much other than Christie Brinkley.


She was sure something, wasn't she? :eek2:

That's understandable, seeing as we hail from the same home town. 
(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christie_Brinkley)

Beverly D'Angelo is great too. I still wish that she'd have done the Patsy Cline movie _Sweet Dreams_ instead of Jessica Lange. 
She was asked but turned it down. 
Superstitious I guess, but then she'd already played the perfect Patsy Cline in _Coal Miner's Daughter_.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dettxw said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wagon_Queen_Family_Truckster


Thanks for sharing....but I sure didn't need WIKI to spot that ugle Ford beast of an oversized trash compactor....:lol:


----------

